# Most Reputable Lab?



## ted8541 (Jul 20, 2011)

Asia Pharma, Dragon Pharm, Sciroxx, New British Dragon, New AxioLabs, Z's Line, Geneza, Balkan, Gen-Shi, Generics, any others y'all can think of???

The labs are just as important as the sponsors, if not more so.  

Injectables as well as orals and ancillaries.

I've used Organon, but they are mainstream so I won't vote for them.  I have also used Biogen and they were good at the time, but no longer.  I've also used Pharma Labs out of Berlin, Germany, but I seem to be the only asshole who has ever used them because I can't find anything about them.  Oddly, it was outstanding gear!


----------



## austanian (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey I just recently got some Sust from Pharma Labs out of Berlin Germany and im having hard time finding anything about them in forums or internet. It makes me feel a little more sure about it seeing that you got some and also couldnt find much. Maybe you could look at the pics of mine and tell me if its same label as yours. I guess they could have switched lables and doesnt absolutely tell us anything but what the hell.


----------



## kobefan234 (Oct 8, 2012)

Gen-Shi was underdosed for me


----------



## forwardhk (Oct 9, 2012)

Kalpa


----------



## jitbjake88 (Oct 9, 2012)

Lucky7, pars, and rnm. If you can find them make sure you place a large order.


----------



## wrowden (Dec 23, 2012)

Just got some to. Was yours legit?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 23, 2012)

*pure diet lab*  is best one.. or *hard training lab* too


----------



## Hazardx (Dec 24, 2012)

lol I see what you did there


----------



## fsoe (Dec 24, 2012)

DP has always gave me great results


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 24, 2012)

I've been using biotech. I've had good results with it.


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Dec 24, 2012)

I used biotech twice.......not a huge fan!!! Took the test-e 250 didn't see much with it at all. Maybe underdosed.....not sure really. Prior to them I used Axio labs.....seen huge results with the sust325 and decaplex 300. Testing the jintani stuff to see what they have!!!!!


----------



## president (Dec 24, 2012)

Biotech cyp gave me bad PIP


----------



## fsoe (Dec 24, 2012)

Cant go wrong with the ONE that goes by TSM - Best around if ya ask me - dig deep an you can find him


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 25, 2012)

president said:


> Biotech cyp gave me bad PIP



That's odd. I'm using it now and it might be a little sore but nothing too bad. I heard there's fakes out there. Maybe you got a bad batch.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 25, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> Lucky7, pars, and rnm. If you can find them make sure you place a large order.


RnM


----------



## colochine (Dec 25, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> RnM



This!


----------



## nby (Dec 25, 2012)

GP out of those named.


----------



## s2h (Dec 25, 2012)

unless your 100% sure of the source...if there's little or no info out on the brand..it could just be what somebody decided to make the label as..it happens alot with ugl brands..


----------



## zmastiff (Dec 25, 2012)

Gen-Shi worked really well for me!


----------



## TrainHarderThnMe (May 9, 2015)

austanian said:


> Hey I just recently got some Sust from Pharma Labs out of Berlin Germany and im having hard time finding anything about them in forums or internet. It makes me feel a little more sure about it seeing that you got some and also couldnt find much. Maybe you could look at the pics of mine and tell me if its same label as yours. I guess they could have switched lables and doesnt absolutely tell us anything but what the hell.




I know this is an old thread, but i have the same vial exactly. i was wondering was the gear good? this is literally the only post i can find about pharma labs in berlin. this is my first cycle and im feeling like the gear is legit, but havent seen a lot of size gainz yet. this is the beginning of my 5th week at 1cc e3d. decent strength gains. anyway wondering what you thought of this particular sust. thanks in advance


----------



## erick_uk (May 9, 2015)

new axio lab are they back again ??


----------



## macedog24 (May 9, 2015)

Medlab  is growing fast and is very reputable!


----------



## Mikeorpup (Oct 27, 2015)

TrainHarderThnMe said:


> I know this is an old thread, but i have the same vial exactly. i was wondering was the gear good? this is literally the only post i can find about pharma labs in berlin. this is my first cycle and im feeling like the gear is legit, but havent seen a lot of size gainz yet. this is the beginning of my 5th week at 1cc e3d. decent strength gains. anyway wondering what you thought of this particular sust. thanks in advance



I have used pharma labs on two occasions. It seems to be very popular around my way. I have had sust, test e,c,p and haven't not been disappointed. Every thing has been good no PIP and blood work has supported its dosed pretty close as well. Sust takes awhile to kick in so give it time. It's about steady gains. Eat right, train hard and it will come.


----------

